# So...who's the Oldest Archer here?



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm 63 in June...


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

67, started 60 years ago!


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

73 next month. Started in 1955.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

huteson2us2 said:


> 73 next month. Started in 1955.


Way to go.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sure there are older since I see them at various tournaments. I turned 77 last Nov.. I say I started in 1956 since that is when I joined a club, bought my 1st real bow (62 years now) but cannot remember not having some type arrow thrower. I've had an awesome journey, still participate in State & National tournaments & bowhunt. I have an adult son who is now an accomplished archer/bowhunter & 4 Grand kids active in Archery/bowhunting so it's even better (actually 8 family members shoot). I bowhunted Illinois 1st ever Deer season (1957) & took my 1st Deer in 1958. I have made so many great friends over those years & share much in archery with them also. Archers/bowhunters are just great people for the most part. I have been truly blessed & thankful for every day I can continue in archery.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

68 coming up


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

I am Loud & Proud of y'all that carry the torch of this passion that is ARCHERY ! :hail:


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

I’m 70 and started shooting competitivly in 1955 when my bow was about twice my height.


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

68 next month


----------



## bigfish1948 (Jun 19, 2018)

Almost 71, started about 1956-57 but had to take a few breaks in that time, Army (3 years) skillsaw accident on left hand (18 years) shoulder surgery ( 5 of them), and had to drop DW. after last one, from 64# now @ 56#. I REFUSE TO GIVE UP and/or grow up. Now it is different than when I was younger---now the nastiest 4 letter word I know is Work!!!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

68, but not pulling 70# like I did when I was young and stupid. I still have decent shoulders, but 45# is all they let me pull now.

Automan


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

71 in the spring. My winter league partner is 78. We had a member of the club that passed away a couple of years ago that was in his 80's and shot weekly in league


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Soon 76.First pic of me with critters is dated 1953.Started a couple years before that.Great road I've traveled and hope to go another 10 yrs.Still hunting elk DIY but average daily mileage has dropped.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm 76, shoot recurve BB (preferably) and compound. I've been enjoying this journey 45+ years. - John


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

76 and still bowhunting....only not quite as hard as I did twenty years ago.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

74 started in 59 & shot with Jim Ploen 91 ( recurve 38#, fingers, no peep or level)at Ia. Pro/Am & he will be going to NM for the Senior Olympics in June.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

78 and turning 79 in March. Still shooting 3D, field, and target. Not so much hunting anymore, mostly because there just aren't the places to hunt anymore. I know there are older guys out there, but I'll bet none of them enjoy shooting more than I.

(By the way, is there an Oldest Archer prize involved here?)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Carlosi-the prize is we are still in the game.. Kballer, Jim Ploen one of the greatest from the good old days.


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

Will turn 77 next August. Been enjoying archery and bowhunting for 62 years. Use to shot a 70 lb Wing Hunter recurve. Now I only shoot 56 lbs with 80-90% let-off. Time changes everything except I never get tired of shooting a bow.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Too bad unk disappeared. He might be the winner.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Reading these post put a big smile on my face. Y’all are proof it can be done!


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

63 here. 
I'm a recurve shooter. Bare bow, no sights, no stabs, finger release...

I haven't been shooting seriously all that long. A little less than two years. I did some shooting as a kid off and on, and some in my 20s. But I wasn't all that serious about it. My father taught be the basics. It didn't take long to figure out that most of what he taught me wasn't necessarily the correct way. I had to "unlearn" some stuff. 

Compound bows don't appeal to me in the slightest. Too many gizmos. With the recurve, I know that when I make the shot, it was all my doing. Yes, it is quite a challenge and can be frustrating too. Sometimes, when I think I have it down, then I get sloppy on on the shot sequence and I know right away that I don't have it down.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Mike Lawless said:


> Sometimes, when I think I have it down, then I get sloppy on on the shot sequence and I know right away that I don't have it down.


Kinda like golf, eh?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

63 but I pretend I am much younger, which is why I need X-rays after my vacations and spend so much time in physical therapy. By the way, I am in physical therapy now for a frozen shoulder caused by climbing.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

66 as of 1/16 NFAA Member 44 yrs spent 19 yrs on NFAA Board as either a State Director or Councilman


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

carlosii said:


> Kinda like golf, eh?


EXACTLY like golf! :laugh:


----------



## nostick (Oct 26, 2018)

Will turn 80 in nov.


----------



## Williams05 (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Williams05 (Jan 30, 2019)

I am just 58, I guess your the oldest lol


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I’ve had the honor shooting with JimPloen many times in the last few years. Last time I seen him was at the **** Rapids Trad shoot 2 years ago. We shot together for 2 days. He had just had surgery, hip or knee I don’t remember. Only needed a little help on steep trail. I think he was 92. He has forgotten more about archery than I’ll ever know! Love to listen to the stories about the 70’s, shooting Professionals for Herters!
Arrowchucker out


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

I’m still a young 65 but I shot with a young gentleman in the 2017 national senior games that was in the 95-99 bracket and he shot a respectable 762-804 in the 900 round.


----------



## Ten Bum (Jan 9, 2019)

I've been singing to my wife of 42 years, "Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty-four?" (which occurs next month) :wink:

All you oldies but goodies should recognize that set of lyrics!!


----------



## just ulgy (Aug 23, 2012)

Started when I was 10 and I'm going on 73 now


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Ten Bum said:


> I've been singing to my wife of 42 years, "Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty-four?" (which occurs next month) :wink:
> 
> All you oldies but goodies should recognize that set of lyrics!!


That's right up there with Henry the 8th I am I am. LOL


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be 63 this coming season. Been shooting bow 'n arrows since maybe 8 or 10 years old. Lots of shots fired straight up into the air back then!! Oh well, we survived. Bow hunting for deer and turkeys and some casual league shooting is what I do now. I feel very young for my age and really hope to be pulling a string til I'm much older! No crossgun for this guy til absolutely and completely necessary. You 70 and 80 somethings give me hope!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

hunter55 I first shot with Jim Ploen in Waukesha,WI. 1968, there was a money shoot & Hearters sent Jim, Bob Berry & the Hagemeyer brother from the city's & I know Sherwood Schock was there & I think Vic Berger was also. Jim went to work for Wing early 70"s & when he was in the Milwaukee area would call & stay with my wife & I.
He had both hips done & I believe 1 was done twice.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, we had some awesome shooters back in those days. Guys doing perfect scores with fingers & recurves long b/4 compounds. I shot a lot with Pete Shepley & the PSE crew in the early 70s & Ed Rhode that was just over the border from where I lived. I shot Cobo hall twice, 1st in 68 & was awed at all the great names in archery I saw there & how they pounded that spot over & over.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

be 80 first day of june and shoot just as badly as i did in early 50's , that is 1950's . . peace


----------



## LUCKYAGAIN (Jan 29, 2019)

This is impressive. I’m a young 62. I see many years ahead of me based on these posts.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

LUCKYAGAIN said:


> This is impressive. I’m a young 62. I see many years ahead of me based on these posts.


You just have to eliminate bad habits from your life. No drinking, no fried foods, no smoking, chewing or dipping, 8 hours sleep a night, 8 glasses of water a day, lots of exercise, limit sex....it won't really help you live longer but it'll sure seem like it.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I’m 60 still shooting a 70 pound Hoyt now @ 27 draw.

The only thing that’s really changed for me over the years is dropping from 80 pounds twin cam bow to 70 pounds single/hybrid/binary bow mainly because I wasn’t sure I would be able to adapt to the cam. And ofcourse, I drew 29 inches in the 80’s and 90’s. 28 draw around 2000 which was my true draw being I was over bowed before. Then around 2012 I went to 27 inch draw. I tried 1 bow over the years @ 65 pounds and realized 70 and 65 feel the same. 

I’m old, fat, grey, out a cardio shape but God has truly blessed me and I feel very good overall inspite of the lingering sports injuries, knees, ankles, elbows and shoulder ( from sleeping on it). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

Keep it up, wish I can do the same like you when 78.


----------



## AussieLongDraw (Nov 25, 2018)

Im not far off 50 so cheers for the thread now I feel younger!!


----------



## blackfletch1 (Jul 12, 2016)

82 in July. Shooting Traditional 40 # Fedora bow.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

carlosii said:


> you just have to eliminate bad habits from your life. No drinking, no fried foods, no smoking, chewing or dipping, 8 hours sleep a night, 8 glasses of water a day, lots of exercise, limit sex....it won't really help you live longer but it'll sure seem like it.


too funny!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Only 68, but still feel good enough to shoot with anybody. It's just that 90m walk down to pull arrows that gets me. 

Allen


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am almost 48 and I truly admire you guys and hope I am still able to do what you all are doing when I catch up to you guys in years!
I cannot imagine not being able to shoot.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Every morning and thru most of the day my body tells me I am the oldest archer in the world!! And I am not getting any younger.... I am the father of dirt.


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## romany (May 22, 2010)

74 for a few months more, still hunt pig and deer and shoot 3D . Not getting any stronger though.


----------



## demueller (Jan 15, 2019)

Just 61 years young but only started Archery 3 years ago...Son in law started me


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

69 feeling like I’m 89 &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## PRH (Jan 25, 2015)

71 and been back into archery for about 5 years. Never realized how addictive it can become!


----------



## deereyard (May 30, 2015)

Glad to here there may be hope for me ,if my shoulder hold up


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

63 in July


----------



## john34 (Feb 11, 2019)

I am 59, seems am the youngest :mg:


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

Started in archery in 1954 in boy scouts then I got serious about archery in 1973 shot my 1st deer then been at it ever since I`am 78.


----------



## john34 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi am 59


----------



## Dave 54 (Oct 5, 2009)

64 fixed bad shoulder at 59 , still at it.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

I also shot a few times with Jim Ploen back in my PAA days...I'm 78 now and still shooting.


----------



## glencf (Nov 16, 2016)

71 started at 16


----------



## FXJ (Dec 28, 2018)

Im only 66 started in1969


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

Heck I feel like a youngster here. I'm 52 right now. I shot for 15 years then had to get our due to health. Been back at it for 2 years.


----------



## tegribogen (Sep 11, 2014)

i`m 63 and again alive in this forum:wink:


----------



## meastman5357 (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll be 66 in May. I started in archery a little over 2 years ago so I could have a longer deer hunting season. I fell in love with the "shooting" aspect of archery. I shoot almost everyday in my basement range to work on my form. During nice weather I get outside. I got my 1st archery buck last season, my second season of bow hunting. I'm wondering why I didn't get into archery sooner. Love it!

Mark


----------



## mallen (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm definitely not...58 in March. That is a senior, right?? I keep getting AARP stuff in the mail! Doesn't that count?


----------



## OLD ROPER (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm 77 and still hunt elk and deer tag.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Will turn 84 May 15 been blessed with still strumming mt bow. :wink:[ Later


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome back Unk, feel like you are pushing toward the top but, Jim Ploen is aways ahead at 91.


----------



## GTR0713 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just turned 77 a few days ago. Used to think 77 was ancient.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

66 now started when I was 24


----------



## darkchild4life (Jun 12, 2018)

My friend that is teaching how to shoot is 69 and thank you to all the more seasoned archers for all the tips and advise along the way. Everyone has been really helpful in encouraging new people in the sport.


----------



## Wparcher (Nov 7, 2016)

70 now. Been shooting some kind of bow since 8 years old!


----------



## Stc999 (Feb 16, 2019)

65 this April. I’ve been shooting since I was 9 years old. Still love it!


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

72 and hanging in there. Will be 73 in September. I shoot mostly longbows but have an Olympic recurve I have been toying with the last couple of years.


----------



## mjkvistad (Feb 26, 2019)

I am 66 and female. Started when I was 40 and just hunted solo in Midwest. Now I'm in Idaho and looking forward to my first bow kill. Started in an archery league and am loving it.
Still using my first release...called first flight. I think I need a competition bow and want to start joining tournaments.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I’m 63 this years and have been bow hunting since I was 14 when hunting wasn’t so easy.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

mjkvistad said:


> I am 66 and female. Started when I was 40 and just hunted solo in Midwest. Now I'm in Idaho and looking forward to my first bow kill. Started in an archery league and am loving it.
> Still using my first release...called first flight. I think I need a competition bow and want to start joining tournaments.


Welcome and enjoy this sport.....have fun....and good luck on your Idaho hunts.


----------



## marvelous (Feb 26, 2019)

Not sure I am the oldest but getting there as I am 74. Still enjoy shooting.


----------



## wingmanbobone (Aug 9, 2016)

72 in November. 20 years shooting ASA tournaments


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm only 57, but my wife says I'm an 'ol soul and that I'm 138. She's too funny. I think I'll keep her.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2003)

I will be 74 in march. I try to shoot bow at least ones a week. I only shoot 50 pounds @ 30.5 inches.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm 67 and still enjoy Bowhunting very much, hope I'm able to do this many more years.


----------



## Freedom15 (Oct 8, 2015)

70 in July shoot 3D and 900


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Before reading this thread, I figured 61 was getting fairly long of tooth......but seems not. I've taken pretty good care of myself and other than hearing loss, most of my parts work just fine. Maybe not quite as resilient as I once was in regards to recovery, but can still do most of what I could do in my prime. My biggest adjustment came in 2010 when my draw shoulder went "Pop!" while shooting my hunting weight recurve after a 30 year run. After a couple visits to a specialist, arthrogram, MRI and PT, the recommendation was to switch to compounds.....much better than being stuck with a crossbow.....no offense intended....just personal bias oozing to the surface.


----------



## PASPOTSHOOTER (Aug 5, 2014)

I am 65 started shooting over 40 years. love every time i shoot.


----------



## Option 07 (Nov 20, 2018)

I 67 shoot 60 lbs the day i quit shooting a bow is when they close the lid on me love the sport.
Love to hunt and love to share with my grand kids.


----------



## Big 9 (Mar 20, 2014)

Turned 72 in Nov. and I hunt about 90 days a year. Retirement is great, bought a Mule E-Bike last fall and it has been a blast. Remember when you were young and couldn't wait to get off your bike and into a car. Times sure change.


----------



## sgvolfan (Dec 28, 2014)

65 been shooting since I was 13. Wife is 63 and although she shot some in the 70’s when we were very young, she started bow hunting with me at age 60!


----------



## chinewalk (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll be 64 this year and have been involved with archery since the 60s. Was blessed with the opportunity to be taught by Joe Thornton (World Champion 1961 Oslo, Norway). Looking back, I wish I would have been a better student. Unfortunately, Mr. Thornton passed away in February. He was quite a fellow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

79 this coming Saturday...catch up guys!


----------



## fishermanfred (Dec 1, 2010)

87 still shoot and hunt pulling 50# compond not so much recurve anymore


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

fishermanfred said:


> 87 still shoot and hunt pulling 50# compond not so much recurve anymore


My Hat is off to you fishermanfred. You are pulling more than I do but 50 pound was/is my goal for hunting this year. Welcome and congratulations. So far I believe you are the winner.


----------



## Gumpin (Feb 12, 2018)

Ole my! I’m 57 had two of those. Painful!! Especially the therapy


----------



## Donald Durette (Mar 19, 2007)

Not Me but one day.


----------



## RDH (Oct 4, 2002)

Turned 80 last December. Still shooting everyday, living in Florida you can. An elk hunt in Montana, three different states for whitetail this coming season. Will probably start slowing down soon.


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

I am 71 -72 in August I shoot a Hoyt Podium for out doors at 56# and a Hoyt Prevail for indoor also at 56# . Started shooting in 1957 in California with a Recurve love to shoot everyday


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Not me......just a young 65’er, soon to be 66.


----------



## Ksman62 (Dec 14, 2016)

64 this year still going


----------



## longcruise (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be 73 in July. Lots of physical wear on me. eight broken bones in my life.......so far. :mg: Still hunt and try to get some bow work in every day. I don't really feel all that old. When my wife and I married (50 years coming december) out friends said "oh, they will grow up with their children", but we didn't.


----------



## bowslinger 2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Turned 71 in Feb. Love to hunt, scout, hang stands. Yes I still can hang my hang on stands. I am using 7 stands at the moment. I have 4 compounds and 2 recurves. I use them all. I swap bows all hunting season. Same weight and draw, same arrows. I have dropped my pull weight from 60# to 50#. Now using a verifier on my Reign 6. When it's my time. I hope they find me face down on a big blood trail, bow in hand, quiver full with one bloody one in it. Going to move a stand tomorrow. Always wear my safety harness. I average 60 hunts a year. this past year only 44 hunts. Yeah I like it that much. Only got so much time left with good health so I keep moving. Can't hit a moving target.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

longcruise said:


> I'll be 73 in July. Lots of physical wear on me. eight broken bones in my life...


Maybe we need a thread, "HOW MANY BONES HAVE YOU BROKEN?" 

I was just counting mine yesterday but could only come up with 5.


----------



## bowfisherman56 (Jun 5, 2011)

63 in June..just getting started right.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Just a young rookie here at 62. started at 58. We do have someone local that is 85, 86, etc. Kind of lost track.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I think that would be cupid-- not sure how old he/she is but has been shooting for a long time-- few misses but still pretty good.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

carlosii said:


> Maybe we need a thread, "HOW MANY BONES HAVE YOU BROKEN?"
> 
> Heck, I broke four in my mishap just over a year ago. Radius, femur, left and right pelvic bones and both sides of my sacrum. (Maybe that only counts as one) Then there was the tibia and fibula and a couple of toes so I'm up to nine or ten.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

60.5 years old and the bow is 70 pounds. I still thank God I feel great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

Almost 72, several 40-55 recurves and longbows. Range a couple miles away, there everyday. 
Nowadays more shooting breeze than targets though..


----------



## rockurob (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm gonna wait until I am 90 and post an update


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rockurob said:


> I'm gonna wait until I am 90 and post an update


By then a bunch of us will be six feet under.


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

carlosii said:


> By then a bunch of us will be six feet under.


Depends on how close to 90 he is now. :rapture:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I'M DK said:


> Depends on how close to 90 he is now. :rapture:


True. If he's 89 now he's definitely got a head start.


----------



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

Turned 67 in March. Started in 1971. It's still a passion!


----------



## SherryO (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I feel young again. I'm 56 and was wondering if I could keep on. I've got plenty ahead of me. 🙂


----------



## flpickrel (Jul 12, 2015)

75 and still shooting. Had to change from right hand to left hand because I lost vision in my right eye due to diabetes.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

I've posted before. I'm 78 and registered for the NFAA National Field Archery Championships in July in the Master Senor Mens Freestyle Limited division. I'm shooting a compound. 
This is a challenge to many of you to register, come to Yankton and have a good time shooting archery.


----------



## bluewinged46er (Feb 28, 2017)

Some of you gents are quite the inspiration. Hope to be in the game when I am in my 70s and 80s.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Guys hit 84 May 15. Just about missed my birthday. 2 heart attack's with in a hour.
Ended up with 3 stints. :cheers: ] Later


----------



## idaho joe (May 29, 2019)

SherryO said:


> Thanks everyone. I feel young again. I'm 56 and was wondering if I could keep on. I've got plenty ahead of me. &#55357;&#56898;


Me too Sherry. I feel like a kid again.


----------



## idaho joe (May 29, 2019)

Unk Bond said:


> 2 heart attack's with in a hour.
> Ended up with 3 stints.


Wow!!!!


----------



## SILVERGREY (Jul 7, 2008)

*79+*



idaho joe said:


> Wow!!!!


Built my first bow in 1954, still hunt and love it. Can't pull over 60 lbs and prefer downhill.
Silvergrey


----------



## T-Hawk55 (Jul 5, 2013)

64 this year


----------



## stirlababamba (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm 36, I'm from Ukriane, and here they say that I'm too old to shoot compound bow)))) But I'm still in national team))


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 69...


----------



## smokie999 (Jun 18, 2019)

started with the bow last year so been shooting for just 12 months and I was 69on the 25th June this year.


----------



## GGeiger82 (Jul 14, 2018)

67 this month


----------



## TBall (May 9, 2006)

Not I


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Half way to 64&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shot the WI. State Field shot this weekend & shot with 1-79, 2-78-, 1-77, 1-76 & I at 74 youngest in the 2 groups. All the kids shot in the Silver Seniors.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Me too!


redyak3 said:


> Half way to 64&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## vinmang (Feb 13, 2019)

68, still can get in a ladder stand.


----------



## DadOfEight (Feb 15, 2013)

64 in a couple weeks. I still hit everything I aim at it's just my aim's not what it once was.


----------



## 222 REM (Jun 26, 2014)

You guys hang in there!


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

65 been shooting for 51 years


----------



## NOLTO7 (Aug 13, 2019)

67, I think! Wait no wait...


----------



## campeagle (Aug 11, 2019)

I was 72 last June. I hunt of the ground here in Kansas. Been bowhunting since 1979.


----------



## dnk512 (Sep 7, 2013)

First thread in the 'Seniors' forum that made me feel good about my age


----------



## PAULORMIKE (Aug 22, 2019)

67 here and a novice.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

dnk512 said:


> First thread in the 'Seniors' forum that made me feel good about my age


Well dnk512 how old are you. I'm 78 and still shooting tournaments and hunting.


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

76...but brand new to archery...just bought a Diamond edge SB-1 today...will get it set up next week. Will now shop for arrows, case, release and target(s)..


----------



## Robert0711 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am 76, started my archery journey in 1965 with a Browning target recurve. Went to compound in 70s for hunting shooting at 60lbs. Got serious again in the late 80s with hoyt compounds shooting at 55lbs. Participated in NFAA indoor and outdoor nationals, vegas shoot, and MI state shoots and local club shoots. I currently hold most of the state records for master senior free style limited. I have recently switched back to traditional recurve shooting a 30lb hoyt formula. I now only shoot indoors with my local club and state shoots. It has been a wonderful journey and hope to continue for many more years.


----------



## Myersc91 (Jul 21, 2018)

I’m only 46 and man it is really cool to read each of your posts!! Hat tip to the gentlemen that paved the roads we are walking in archery today!


----------



## Landbarron (Jul 6, 2018)

I am not the oldest but got a discount for being Old at Dairy Queen.


----------



## Chester300 (Aug 19, 2019)

Landbarron said:


> I am not the oldest but got a discount for being Old at Dairy Queen.


I hear you. I recently got a senior discount at a Bojangles and didn’t ask for it. Hey I ain’t complaining. I’m not the oldest here either.


----------



## Archmarch (Aug 20, 2019)

Salute :77:


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

67 now and I don't remember a time I have not owned and shot a bow. My dad made my first bow when I was just a toddler. Have been addicted since then and still love it today. It is very satisfying so see a fletched arrow fly through open space and land cleanly in the bulls eye. I compete in the National Senior Games (formerly Senior Olympics). It is great to see archers much older than me still competing with enthusiasm at the games.


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

72years old I got my first bow in 1957 I shoot every day and love it


----------



## Andy_W7ATR (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm 61 and just getting back to bow hunting after 10 years, we just got an acre property, so setting up a target range
sometimes my brain says "lets do this" and my body replies "are you nuts?"


----------



## gemihur (Jan 23, 2009)

62 and still climbing trees
like a fool
but using a climber these days


----------



## Gronks (Aug 20, 2013)

57 here , from the looks of it , still have a ways to go


----------



## Michael41441 (Sep 7, 2019)

78, returned to archery this summer after 64 years absence.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

dob 12-21-38 80, started around 1948 how am i doing in the age bracket


----------



## Chiligrass (Jul 11, 2019)

Not nearly the oldest but trying to start target archery again after a 45 year hiatus


----------



## Mailman Bill (Jun 11, 2008)

As of last May 30th I am 71 and just starting to feel it. Started at 6 making my own stuff.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm 80 [6-29-39] and still shooting field and indoor spots.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chiligrass-I've been bowhunting 63 years now (started in 1956) I competed heavy thru 1982 (lots of field & Target). I then just bowhunted with a rare shoot occasionally. I bowhunted those places I dreamed about & did 15 states & 2 Canadian provinces. Then in 2010 after nearly 30 years away I thought about doing a indoor 300 round. Mistake, I really got the bug & now truly look forward to the "bigger competitions". 3-D doesn't interest me personally but the Field & Target rounds do. I've made most of our state Field shoots & a few Target + 2 NFAA National Fields (2014/2015) & 1 National target (2016) & 1 senior games (2018). I love the competition part again but the friendships & fun with my fellow archers is great. I will be 78 soon & looking forward to indoor season already.


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

age that`s not the only thing that matters its also what type of job you had ? desk work,heavy lifting like cement work,carpenters,lineman and teachers ? how healthy you are with your age many people that did bull work probably don`t shoot archery much anymore ,there is a difference in what your profession was ? age is not the only factor in archery


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess I was blessed by the man upstairs. 8 years Military & 32 in a steel mill working shifts & no ***** jobs either & 18 of those same years running a full time archery shop/lanes with a good manager & 2 part timers. 3 back surgeries (1 fusion) 1 shoulder, 1 elbow, 1 knee & my gut cut wide open (all major surgeries). Still at it BUT only because the man upstairs has allowed it. True though, health will end mosts ability to do the things they love. Aging makes it tougher but I see people everyday much younger unable to do things for various reasons & silently thank God for my health & everything else. It's just great if we can still do "anything" we love in our senior years. Sadly Many, never even see them.


----------



## marknak357 (Jul 21, 2019)

67 now, next month 68. Started in 1975 and got hooked till work got a lot more demanding, and moved to New York City. One range, an hour and a half by subway away. Just got back into archery this past June. Found this forum and relapsed into shooting everyday.


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

ahunter55 said:


> I guess I was blessed by the man upstairs. 8 years Military & 32 in a steel mill working shifts & no ***** jobs either & 18 of those same years running a full time archery shop/lanes with a good manager & 2 part timers. 3 back surgeries (1 fusion) 1 shoulder, 1 elbow, 1 knee & my gut cut wide open (all major surgeries). Still at it BUT only because the man upstairs has allowed it. True though, health will end mosts ability to do the things they love. Aging makes it tougher but I see people everyday much younger unable to do things for various reasons & silently thank God for my health & everything else. It's just great if we can still do "anything" we love in our senior years. Sadly Many, never even see them.


 sorry to hear all your surgeries.here are my problems was a lineman / pole climber for 35 years for the power company ,we had no bucket trucks. 4 back surgeries,knee surgery,neck disc replacement by surgery, both shoulders surgically rebuilt,right hand fingers fixed,heart surgery, many" 40-50 " steroid shoots in this body , life can be hard for us but it goes on too. TAKE CARE,Viking53


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Viking-getting old is not for Pu--ys, that's for sure. So many things determine our abilities & quality of life in this earthly journey. Take care. I have a son in law that is a lineman (15 years now).


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

line work is hard and dangerous even in a bucket truck always tell your son-in - law be safe. i should also say this i am as is my dear wife descendants of Northmen,i like the Viking picture.Viking53


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 29, 2016)

Be 80 in 9 days. Hunt ladder stand & ground blind. Can't do sticks any more. I hunt for the fun of it and sitting in the rain is not fun. Depending on how the old knees hold up this may be my last year.


----------



## SILVERGREY (Jul 7, 2008)

80 in March. I shot my first bow in 1954. Bought a new Vertix with 60 lb Mods. First hunt was for Pronghorn four weeks after hand surgery. Made it work, had to drop to 54 pounds.


----------



## 3drcher (Jan 8, 2016)

my dad is 88 & still bowhunting. going on a 5 day spot and stalk mule deer hunt next week. i'm 30 yrs. younger and he puts me to shame


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

I shot the Huntsman World Senior Games in St. George Utah last week both a double 900 round and two 56 target marked 3D. I'm only 78 going to be 79 later is month but I shot next to a fellow who was 87.
The idea is to keep competing, moving and living... motion is lotion to the body.


----------



## HUNTSVILLE (Nov 29, 2018)

71 in January. Used to shoot 86 pounds compound, 65 pounds recurve. Now down to 60 and 45!


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

73 started in 1974


----------



## Carverscout (Dec 13, 2015)

69 in two months. My mind still thinks I'm 21, but my body knows better. Fingers don't work, so I had to move to Compound and Release, I still enjoy it, but I find I still think of myself as a recurve shooter.


----------



## Wilko7x57 (Mar 23, 2017)

80 year old lady got caught shop lifting a can of peaches. Judge asked her why she did it and how many peaches were in the can? She replied that she couldn’t be bothered waiting at the cash register and there were only 6 peaches in the can. The judge sentenced her to 6 days in Jail. Her 90 year old husband asked the judge if he could say something on his wife’s behalf. The judge said “go ahead”. The husband said “ your honour, she stole a can of peas too!!!


----------



## Vintage67 (Nov 23, 2019)

pottergreg said:


> 67, started 60 years ago!


Congrats!


----------



## Vintage67 (Nov 23, 2019)

Carverscout said:


> 69 in two months. My mind still thinks I'm 21, but my body knows better. Fingers don't work, so I had to move to Compound and Release, I still enjoy it, but I find I still think of myself as a recurve shooter.


Well done!congrats!


----------



## Michael41441 (Sep 7, 2019)

Will be 79 in April. Returned to archery this summer after 65 years away from it. Planning on indoor and 900’s this year. Pulling 47# as I condition my body. Loving it.


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

70 in February...I feel like a kid on this forum!


----------



## boydthompson01 (Aug 29, 2019)

65 soon. Have been shooting bow for about 35 years. Still love to shoot the bow. I enjoy it every day !!!


----------



## Kuerbis (Jul 10, 2018)

I will be 73 in January and I started archery when I was 72 :smile:


----------



## AKRON (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice to see how many are still enjoying the sport in their senior years. Archery is one of the things that keeps me motivated to stay healthy. Someday I hope to be the oldest archer here (only 64) but in the mean time take care of yourselves and enjoy.


----------



## PaulK1 (Aug 30, 2016)

I guess you win. I'm a young 68 year old who started Olympic recurve almost 3 months ago. Former compound shooter.


----------



## Kosovocop (Jan 20, 2016)

Only 64.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm glad to see so many over 60 guys and gals shooting. I turned 79 last October and still shoot compound FSL......but I may be going over to the dark side as I recently received a Stan Perfex resistance release.


----------



## boydthompson01 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll be 65 in March. Just began the medicare. Enjoy hunting and fishing.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

boydthompson01 said:


> I'll be 65 in March. Just began the medicare. Enjoy hunting and fishing.


One more year for my Medicare, I believe in Ohio the hunting license is free at 65.


----------



## KnarfEK (Dec 22, 2019)

Just turned 65 on the 21st so not so old!

But just getting started in archery. Only done a little bit in my life...camp and such as a kid and recently using a friends old recurve in the yard.

Looking to learn on a compound now for some hunting.


----------



## kman802 (Nov 12, 2011)

be 65 soon


----------



## reeltime (Jan 20, 2011)

Turning 70 in five months. Rifle hunted Alaska last 40 years but bought a Destroyer 340 in 2011 to hunt with relatives and childhood friends in Oregon. Hunted with recurve in Oregon before Alaska. I'd forgot how enjoyable bowhunting was and the technology had changed so much.I now bow hunt every year and probably shoot on average 35 or 40 arrows through the day, five days a week ( unless gone somewhere) Completely enjoy the time spent with the bow and what comes with it.


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

76 and started shooting in September 2019. That may be the oldest with the least experience. Although archery is a lot more complex than shooting a gun, I do enjoy it more.... and I can do it in my back yard.


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

arrowchucker222 said:


> I’ve had the honor shooting with JimPloen many times in the last few years. Last time I seen him was at the **** Rapids Trad shoot 2 years ago. We shot together for 2 days. He had just had surgery, hip or knee I don’t remember. Only needed a little help on steep trail. I think he was 92. He has forgotten more about archery than I’ll ever know! Love to listen to the stories about the 70’s, shooting Professionals for Herters!
> Arrowchucker out


I was there in Cobo Hall when Jim Ploen won the indoor nationals in 1966. I was really too young to shoot at such a level but I did. I was only 12 at the time. I saw Jim again a few years later again at Cobo Hall. I think he won again . I had shot perfect scores in all the JOAD levels until that shoot when I fell on my face. I studied Jim and watched him shoot as much as I could. His concentration level was beyond anything I had ever seen. A few years later he came to Omaha and offered a two day class. My Dad and I attended. I had one on one instructions from Jim. It was inspiring to interact with my Idol. I was shooting a Groves takedown target bow given to me by Harold Groves. We figured out a problem I was having tuning the bow. I told him I was there when he won the nationals. He said he should make sure to take me with him for good luck. I still have the book from the shoot and remember the picture of him posing with his target. By the way, I'm 66. I don't shoot much competition anymore, but the last time I competed indoors at a state shoot, I posted a 299 fingers. ( A few years ago) Now I bowhunt and shoot 3D noncompetetive. Sorry to go on so much, but Jim Ploen was my hero in the world of archery.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

12-21-38


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

edthearcher said:


> 12-21-38


Still shooting? If you are, what's you setup?
03-30-40.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

66 in March.been shooting regularly since i was 14 or 15. was taught all about spots by a local pro when i was 19 and have been shooting at them little circles ever since.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fizzy-I shot Cobo hall 1968 & saw so many of those great archers. They were unbelivable machines with their fingers & recurves.. Update, I just turned 79, still competing & bowhunting. I bought my 1st real bow & joined a club/organized archery in 1956 (64 years of Archery now).. So many adventures & witness of so many changes to an awesome sport. Then & now photos.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

ahunter55 said:


> Fizzy-I shot Cobo hall 1968 & saw so many of those great archers. They were unbelivable machines with their fingers & recurves.. Update, I just turned 79, still competing & bowhunting. I bought my 1st real bow & joined a club/organized archery in 1956 (64 years of Archery now).. So many adventures & witness of so many changes to an awesome sport. Then & now photos.


ahunter55, Right behind you age-wise. Turned 78 in September. I see that you still are wearing the original Trebark camo. I have a complete set of the stuff and it still fits.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tguil-Yea, I kinda laugh to myself when it comes to camo & how the younger bowhunters are so well dressed like my son & his friends (in their 40s). When I got out of the Navy I had a ton of Vietman Camo (I served during that time & was a medic with the Marines). Anyway, I used my nam camo for many years & took .. It's all the same to me.. We for sure have seen some changes in archery/bowhunting. Take care.


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Still shooting? If you are, what's you setup?
> 03-30-40.


If you're asking me, I haven't competed indoors at state shoots for quite a while. 1996 was my last indoor state shoot. I posted a 299 fingers the first day using a Pearson Classic with custom string cables and an arrow rest I designed. I dropped my second to last arrow. The second day of the shoot I dropped an arrow early and didn't have the intensity as my goal was to shoot a registered 300. I ended up with a 294. I had laid off shooting for over 20 years due to moving away from home. My last indoor state shoot was in 72. I was shooting a Groves GS300 II at that time. Once a club started up, I got back into shooting, I shoot local 3D shoots for fun only and don't keep score. My current set up is a Bowtech Carbon Knight and new to me right now is the Carbon Icon hopefully for next year. 
By the way, I'm 66


----------



## Michael41441 (Sep 7, 2019)

In April, I’ll turn 80. Started shooting Mid-August last year. Yep, I’m a newbie.

Qualified for the National Senior Olympics in Michigan this year. Shot an 822. Need to be in the 840-850 range to medal next November In the 80-84 age group judging from the past four Olympics.

I’m Shooting every small to large tournament that I can for experience. Two Ohio State field tournaments This year were great learning experiences. Many of you veterans, young and old, have given me priceless assistance. 

I started strong in my first indoor 600 last January by jerking my release and burying my arrow in the upper frame of the target. Sounded like a rifle shot Echoing off the walls. . Gotta start somewhere. Shooting in the 550’s currently. 

Having the time of my life. Trying to shoot 300-350 per week. Even delaminated one of my Elite 39 limbs Last week. Hope to be shooting at 90. Lord Willing.

Kballer you gave me some great advise last year as I was preparing for my first 900. And auto man, great encouragement in your comments about other easy draw cycles.

God bless you all.


----------



## NapaPaul (Jun 1, 2017)

Shoot, after reading this post I'm just a kid at 66 young. Shot a recurve for several years as a young teenager then bought a rifle and a shotgun. I just got back into shooting a hunting compound bow 5 years ago. My world of hunting changed drastically. I think of bowhunting as "real and natural" hunting compared to a rifle. I love this sport gentlemen. I go to the range 3-4 times a week.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

i'm 65, been shooting seriously in leagues since i was about 19 and shot in my back yard for another four years before that. if you count the back yard shooting that's 50 years shooting a bow !.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

81 1/2 here


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Just turned 79.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Just turned 79.


Hey Jim, so good to see your still at it. I turned 80 last Oct and am still shooting and selling springy arrow rest. I am also working on coming out with a 44 to 44.5 inch bow for finger and release shooters.
Keep in touch
Pat Norris


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

bowproPat said:


> Hey Jim, so good to see your still at it. I turned 80 last Oct and am still shooting and selling springy arrow rest. I am also working on coming out with a 44 to 44.5 inch bow for finger and release shooters.
> Keep in touch
> Pat Norris


79 in December and knees stay sore. Apparently headed for new knees. I got a new hip in 2013 and it has done great. Only way I know it is not a bone hip is that the titanium shows refrigerator white in an xray. Bone is opaque.

Still selling springy rests, I see. Your 10 oz. springs are the best there ever were. They are easily reshaped so the top vane passes over the top of the coil while the bottom vane goes around the tip of the shortened wire.

Planning to compete with Dave with the finger bow or is he to be building them for you?

JQ


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

FS560 said:


> 79 in December and knees stay sore. Apparently headed for new knees. I got a new hip in 2013 and it has done great. Only way I know it is not a bone hip is that the titanium shows refrigerator white in an xray. Bone is opaque.
> 
> Still selling springy rests, I see. Your 10 oz. springs are the best there ever were. They are easily reshaped so the top vane passes over the top of the coil while the bottom vane goes around the tip of the shortened wire.
> 
> ...


I shot Dave's Classic X for years. When Dave ran out risers he decided not to make any more classics. I am re engineering the Maitland XFactor. Rob Maitland went out of business around 2016 I think. I keep in contact with him. Dave will be making my limbs and I have been shooting them on a standard XFactor. Put his eccentrics on it a few weeks ago and am still experimenting and tuning. Lots of work but it keeps me happy and feeling young. For those older guys that still have a bow that uses metal cables, we just finished the tooling for double teardrop cables. I should have a good supply in February or March.

Glad to hear the hip is doing well. Good luck on the knees. Keep in touch.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

bowproPat said:


> I shot Dave's Classic X for years. When Dave ran out risers he decided not to make any more classics. I am re engineering the Maitland XFactor. Rob Maitland went out of business around 2016 I think. I keep in contact with him. Dave will be making my limbs and I have been shooting them on a standard XFactor. Put his eccentrics on it a few weeks ago and am still experimenting and tuning. Lots of work but it keeps me happy and feeling young. For those older guys that still have a bow that uses metal cables, we just finished the tooling for double teardrop cables. I should have a good supply in February or March.
> 
> Glad to hear the hip is doing well. Good luck on the knees. Keep in touch.


Are you using the triple track energy wheels, TriStar or something like that? Are you using a larger wheel on the top like Lloyd did? The relationship between the center of the bow and the throat of the grip is the controlling factor on whether or not to put a larger wheel on the top.

I played with those wheels on a Martin Razor X using all three tracks instead of the splitter (doovawhopies ?) around 2006-2007. I did not like the Martin hard cams at all. With the TriStars I thought the bow was sloppy and switched to Hoyt bows with Spiral X cam 1.5. Much more crisp.

Now I have 2 Hoyt Pro Comp Elites which are 7 years old but the Hoyt technology is unchanged. All they do is change the appearance and tell the fanbouys that they gotta have it to shoot better. Marketing BS.

The geometry of the earlier TriStars seemed better than the later ones but I cannot remember the difference that I liked better. It has been 13 years. I still have those 2 Razor X Martins. Hell, I still have 2 Ultra Elites, 3 Pro Elites, 1 Vantage Elite. I am not a Hoyt fanbouy but I like my 2 Pro Comp Elites Spiral X with DS Advantage sights and rests. All LH.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm using the Tri-Star wheels and shooting it with a cable guard not the X system. It is the same eccentrics just not with four cables. I have both eccentrics the same size. I had the larger cam on the top of my Classic X but decided to go with same eccentric top and bottom. I have been looking at the wheel a lot trying to figure out what I would need to change to put a limb stop on it. 
I'm still shooting fingers and 65 % let off. I like a limb stop better that the eccentric coming around and hitting the cable


----------



## GJG in CT (Feb 11, 2021)

67 and will be shooting Total Archery Challenge


----------



## fast*eddie (Oct 19, 2003)

I will be 80 in September . I can still get in and out of ladder stands .


----------



## tenor2 (Apr 28, 2020)

C'mon children, here I am at 84, pulling 50# Bear Grizzly (a few times), but mostly 40-45. Would like to sell the Grizzly before I get too old.


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm 77 and started with a compound at 76. I switched to traditional 4 months ago. Not near the experience or skill of lots of you guys but I'm planning on a tournament sometime this year just to put my oar in the water.


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m 46 but one of my hunting buddies H.A. is 83, we were out this morning setting cams for a bow pig hunt. He did a stalk Elk Hunt in Wyoming last year as well. Hope I can still go like that in my 80’s. Beastly


----------



## romany (May 22, 2010)

76, still hunting and going to shoots.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Just a pup compared to some of yinz. 60 years old and still hunt like I did when I was younger and doing an elk hunt in Montana this September. Glad to see some still shooting a bow at 70 plus, makes me feel like I have lots of good years left. I mostly hunt whitetails by myself and getting deer out of the woods and in the truck isn't as easy. I had shoulder surgery two years ago and hunt at 60 pounds, but shoot 54 pounds for indoors.


----------



## paips (Jan 26, 2020)

Im 69 last month...hunt at 60# roughly, but shoot arrows everyday.


----------



## kno kwe (Feb 17, 2014)

leftee said:


> Soon 76.First pic of me with critters is dated 1953.Started a couple years before that.Great road I've traveled and hope to go another 10 yrs.Still hunting elk DIY but average daily mileage has dropped.


😀


----------



## Don Bassett (Jan 30, 2021)

I am 83 and got interested in archery again. I will never be able to get very good again but I am having a lot of fun. I shooting Diamond Edge at 30 pounds, do not know if I will ever get to much higher but I do not want to stop.


----------



## MaryAlice (Mar 2, 2021)

Don Bassett said:


> I am 83 and got interested in archery again. I will never be able to get very good again but I am having a lot of fun. I shooting Diamond Edge at 30 pounds, do not know if I will ever get to much higher but I do not want to stop.


Good for you 83. I’m 79 and shoot recurves 35# to 40#.


----------



## rossN (May 5, 2021)

67 but very immature


----------



## speedy62 (Jan 20, 2021)

Wow I am just a child at 59 .Hope I can stay hunting and shooting as long as the more mature guys my hat is off to you.


----------



## Michael41441 (Sep 7, 2019)

Just turned 80. Started shooting a little less than two years ago. Love it!

Shooting an Elite Victory 39 @45lbs I bought used off AT from a great gentleman in Colorado who because of shoulder surgery had to shift to left hand.
Have a used Victory 37 as my backup. VAPs and Super Drive 27s. 

I only shoot every tournament around for experience and have qualified to shoot in the Senior Olympic’s double 900 in Fort Lauderdale may 2022. Working with Randy Morocco (Senior Pro from Ohio) to perfect my form. Etc.


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 21, 2014)

Numerically, I'm 66 as of April last, so definately not the eldest vintage antique here.
Physically, however, I might stand a chance.

In 1985 my then new, now ex wife's chiropracter told me "You're walkng around pretty daRn good for a guy that's 187 years old!" After looking at the xrays he took my first visit.

My knees and hips were shot for a long time before then. They only worse now.
New ones are not an option. The ortho doc (who told me he has replaced knees and hips in much better shape than mine) said mine would have to improve before he could replace them ....


----------



## gabe 9-13 (Jul 6, 2005)

83 in October, started in 1962 Olympic recurve I've been blessed.


----------



## MaryAlice (Mar 2, 2021)

gabe 9-13 said:


> 83 in October, started in 1962 Olympic recurve I've been blessed.


Good for you! I started at age 50 when my son showed an interest in archery. We both shoot/hunt with recurves bare bow and continue to enjoy the sport. I’m 79 pushing for 80 with a right knee that should be replaced after archery season.
🏹🦌👴🏻


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

MaryAlice said:


> Good for you! I started at age 50 when my son showed an interest in archery. We both shoot/hunt with recurves bare bow and continue to enjoy the sport. I’m 79 pushing for 80 with a right knee that should be replaced after archery season.
> 🏹🦌👴🏻


Do you hunt from a blind?


----------



## gabe 9-13 (Jul 6, 2005)

No, 10' ladder stand with safety rope.


----------



## MaryAlice (Mar 2, 2021)

1canvas said:


> Do you hunt from a blind?


I like both ladder stands and a folding chair on the ground wherever I can hold a book and read a bit. Deer walk past me and laugh. I think they know how the book ends.🦌🏹


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

gabe 9-13 said:


> No, 10' ladder stand with safety rope.


Outstanding, I’m glad to hear that. I’ll be 66 this year so I find that very encouraging for my future in the woods.


----------



## gabe 9-13 (Jul 6, 2005)

MaryAlice said:


> I like both ladder stands and a folding chair on the ground wherever I can hold a book and read a bit. Deer walk past me and laugh. I think they know how the book ends.🦌🏹





MaryAlice said:


> I like both ladder stands and a folding chair on the ground wherever I can hold a book and read a bit. Deer walk past me and laugh. I think they know how
> It's all good, some time i just take pictures.


----------



## Ron LaClair (Aug 4, 2021)

Turned 85 last March


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Ron!
I am 74 and just started hunting from the ground.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
86 years young and still holding 
Later and stay safe


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

I am 67 and have been seriously shooting archery for 33 years. I competed in the 2017 National Seniors games with a 96 year old guy from The VIllages in FL.


----------



## Inverted ski bum (Sep 17, 2020)

73 in a couple months. Several recurves, mostly trad (ish).


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I was a lot younger when this thread started.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

I am 78 (79 in March). Still shoot 3D and just enjoy plinking in the back yard.


----------



## Gjpcrazy (Jul 31, 2021)

70 , damn don't feel like it,........Well maybe SOMETIMES ,......................


----------



## JJ AZ (Oct 12, 2021)

71 here. Seems to barely qualify for senior status.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

I just joined Silver Seniors....


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, I'm only 70, and started shooting competitively in 1958. Been shooting ever since. With the help of continuous weight training and a Body Solid machine, I haven't had to drop back much in peak weight, and recently picked up a Hoyt Axius Alpha at 65lbs and a Ultra at 60lbs as I didn't feel like I couldn't outlive those. Should get me to 80, along with the other Hoyt's in my 10 bow collection. You can have too many wives, but there's no limit on guns, bows, fishing rods, guitars, and other important items.


----------



## blueroad (Oct 12, 2021)

Turned 67 today. 😁


----------



## oldman570 (Jan 7, 2017)

danreid27 said:


> I'm 63 in June...
> 
> 
> View attachment 6722839


I am 74, and still go deer archery hunting as often as I can. Did not get into the archery much till 1995 , but that is all I do when deer hunting.


----------



## MLGbow (Oct 26, 2021)

64 in April and still enjoy the sport


----------



## morrett bows (Oct 4, 2021)

a young 72 shoot a 40# Hoyt recurve, use to shoot a Morrett forward handle on the 80's. Tom Jenning give a new bow in 1980 to shoot for him, in 82 got a Morrett dyna bow. shot for Ron until he's death in 89. quit for almost 20 years got back in to recurves and still enjoy the sport. My Dad is 95 and still shoots a 25# recurve


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I’ll be 76 this Sunday (11/14/1945)


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

The last I responded to this I think was a couple of years ago and I haven't broken any bones since so I'm not complaining. I'll be 71 in another month.


----------



## shortman80 (Aug 13, 2016)

85 had to go down to 45 lbs.


----------

